# Engine Gasket suggestions?



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

Have the heads off my 1974 350. When replacing heads I will need all the relevant gaskets: heads, intake manifold, valve covers, etc. I've seen recommendations to use the Fel-Pro gasket kit and I have used Fel-Pro gaskets on intake manifold before. The engine is basically stock and only has 28,000 miles on it. 

Any suggestions or experience with Fel-Pro versus other gaskets for relatively stock engines?

Thanks.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

have used a bunch of Felpro overhaul gasket kits, as well as waterpump/timing cover gasket sets, no problems with them sealing. With the small cyl bore of the 350, sure it would be nice to find a pair of Pontiac 350 head gaskets or a pair of old VictorRenz 350 Pontiac gaskets. The smaller bore gaskets would up C/R, but only by a minuscule amt. Personally I wouldn't worry about that, just run the blue Felpro's.


----------



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the inputs Pinion.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

If you got extra $$ to spend, you can go with the Cometic gaskets. They have a smaller 3.95" bore size, and come as thin as .027, and either with or without the cylinder chamfer option--whichever you need. 

Cometic Gaskets C5710-027, Cometic Pontiac Cylinder Head Gaskets | Cometic Gaskets

This will increase the static compression some. I think the Fel-Pros are around .040 thick and have a 4.3" bore size. 

I've read that there are no other 350 Pontiac head gaskets still in production. :frown3:


----------

